# Preffered Aeropress Technique?



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Traditional or inverted? I'd love to hear which works better for you guys!

Traditional, where the filter holder is already facing the cup, pour hot water into the brewer with coffee, wait and press down. Or the Inverted method, where you do almost the same steps, except brew upside down, and flip the aeropress with the cup.

I've found the traditonal Aeropress method to be not only easier to press down, but also less risky of the cup flying out from underneath because i'm applying less pressure. I haven't noticed much difference as far as taste. Allegedly the inverted method produces a better brew given no escape of liquid during the infusion phase. Maybe you have a different brew method entirely!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never found, nor heard that inverted does anything for the flavour. All it does is prevent some drippage, in short steeps this isn't going to cause noticeable harm to a brew (all short steeps are going to be low in extraction anyway). In longer steeps you can stop the flow, original way up, by inserting the bung...occasionally this can leak slowly - annoying if you've waited 10's of minutes for a brew.

Nowadays you can use the Fellow Prismo to stop drips, whilst brewing the regular way up.

I have in the past done long steeps, water in first, then fine ground coffee, you obviously can't do that with the Aeropress the original way up 

I still occasionally do short, smaller (20:125g) inverted steeps, inverted as these are less spillable, but generally inverted is just adding an additional, risky step.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

My technique is the standard way up. 10g coffee, ground similar to pre-ground espresso. 170g water straight off the boil. Use plunger to bung the top. Wait 99 seconds. Plunge. Top up to 250g with kettle water.
Always works great for me. Others may prefer a bigger dose. I never liked the inverted method.


----------

